# Help me - my ex hacked my husband's email and posted it online



## alliwantislove (Feb 8, 2012)

Dear all...

My ex hacked into my husband's email and messenger and posted all of our private conversation including sex chat between me and my husband, his personal conversation with his colleagues in a blog and also sent them to our friends and colleagues. I have tried to contact his wife and his wife's family to let him know that we will not let him get away with this and that we need to know where does he live and what is his phone number and email. but none of them would give us such information. Is there anyone here who knows what I can do to delete the blog or if possible to hack into the blog and delete it myself. I dont understand why he did this to me and my husband because we never interfere with his life or give a damn about what is going on with him. I moved on with my life and re-married again with a wonderful man and he also re-married again several times after our divorced. my husband does not deserve to be humiliated like this. Can anyone please help me??


----------



## synthetic (Jan 5, 2012)

Yeah, call the police on him. You have no power or right to hack into anyone else's blog. If you know and can prove he did it, then he'll pay dearly for this.


----------



## alliwantislove (Feb 8, 2012)

On the blog he wrote that he was married to me. and in the past, he always hacked into my account and send nasty emails to my friends and colleagues. so I know it is him. Do I need to know his IP address to prove that he is the one who did this??


----------



## synthetic (Jan 5, 2012)

no. the police will ask u if u suspect anyone and will confirm with the blog hoster where the postings originated
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Yep call the police.


----------



## Lydia (Sep 4, 2011)

I would def contact the police.

As well, I would contact the host of the blog, ie. if it's on Blogspot, you can contact the blogspot management and they can remove the blog.

I would also see about contacting the email provider and telling them, and/or changing the email address (and making a complex password).


----------



## alliwantislove (Feb 8, 2012)

I sent an email to the host "wordpress.com" since that is the host of the blog my ex created. But no response yet. We found out about my ex hacking into my husband's account after his friend forwarded the email from him about our private conversation because his friend does not think that my husband will send such email which contains our private life. As soon as he found out, he closed down his account. but unfortunate for us, my ex has copied all the history of our chat and his emails and posted it online.


----------



## synthetic (Jan 5, 2012)

Did you contact the police yet?


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

This should be an example of one BIG reason why people should not fool around. You just don't know how volatile that AP is going to be.

One rule that I use is to never fool around with anyone who has less to lose than you do. And that's meant as much in an intangible sense as in a tangible sense.


----------



## jnj express (Mar 28, 2011)

Send him a registered letter---stating that you intend to file a civil action for INTENTIONAL INFLICTION OF EMOTIONAL DISTRESS----that should shut him down---if not, go ahead and file the suit----most people change their attitude real fast when their wallet gets involved!!!!!


----------



## alliwantislove (Feb 8, 2012)

I haven't contacted the police yet. my husband wants me to wait till he comes back from his business trip. He will be home in a week. Mean while I do my best to try finding out where he is. I have contacted his wife but she refused to tell me where her husband is. She said something that he does not live in town and that he lives in another city. she visits him only when she has a day off from work. First she offered me and my husband to visit him because she does not think that her husband did it but when my husband and I agreed to go to visit him (when my husband is back in town), She just does not response to any of my phone calls, texts or even emails.


----------



## jnj express (Mar 28, 2011)

You 2 need to stay away from him---so nothing in the way of violence occurs

If you file a lawsuit---the atty. will find him, and get him served


----------



## Zilchex (Mar 14, 2012)

alliwantislove said:


> Dear all...
> 
> My ex hacked into my husband's email and messenger and posted all of our private conversation including sex chat between me and my husband, his personal conversation with his colleagues in a blog and also sent them to our friends and colleagues. I have tried to contact his wife and his wife's family to let him know that we will not let him get away with this and that we need to know where does he live and what is his phone number and email. but none of them would give us such information. Is there anyone here who knows what I can do to delete the blog or if possible to hack into the blog and delete it myself. I dont understand why he did this to me and my husband because we never interfere with his life or give a damn about what is going on with him. I moved on with my life and re-married again with a wonderful man and he also re-married again several times after our divorced. my husband does not deserve to be humiliated like this. Can anyone please help me??


---->

Im an experienced hacker.My team & I can hack any email id (yahoo,gmx,gmail,hotmail,rocketmail,sina.com,etc),irrespective of the reason,ie monitoring cheating spouses,protecting a family member,get ur compromised account back,delete a mail u dont want the target to get,payback or whatever personal or non-personal reason you may have for a reasonable fee.I always provide proof before payment so you know you are not being scammed.Send me a mail "zilchex (at) gmail (dot) com".We try to reply every client ASAP & execute the project in the quickest time-frame possible.Cheers


----------

